# Greetings from New Jersey



## TheBeeLoudGlade (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I'm a new member here and a budding hobbyist - planning to start my first hive(s) this spring. It looks like these forums are great sources of info and I'm looking forward to learning here.

Dave


----------



## Wosiewose (Oct 31, 2015)

Welcome, Dave!! This is a great forum and a fantastic source of information and advice. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

TheBeeLoudGlade said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm a new member here and a budding hobbyist - planning to start my first hive(s) this spring. It looks like these forums are great sources of info and I'm looking forward to learning here.
> 
> Dave


Welcome to the forum Dave. I started in 2016 and owe great deal to every member here.


----------



## trottet1 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Welcome to beesource and to beekeeping.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

